# Lounge > Fashion and Luxury >  Boxers/Underwear

## tonytiger55

Where do you guys buy your boxers/briefs/underwear from?

I have never bought boxers in Canada. (Well I have once. But they were not great). My current inventory needs updating. 

I have always bought my boxers from Marks and Spencer(UK). Not expensive, but not cheap either. But dam *Good Quality*. Very comfortable and excellent fit. I have purchased different brands from other stores. But nothing comes close to the comfort, value and quality. 
$45 - 5pack. I looked at international shipping, but I got taxed hard last time. I did not update my inventory from my last trip. 

Link for reference. https://www.marksandspencer.com/l/me...lPrice=10%2C45

What is the Canadian equivalent of this? I need something to handle the thermal after effects of eating a chicken vindaloo and something to handle the crown jewels. 
I looked at Saxx but $34 for one boxers? Like wtf? I mean...I respect my arse as any good man should. But there are monetary limitations here. 

Costco..? Calvin Klein, Marks Work Warehouse..? I have no idea. Help brother out.

----------


## Buster

I wear Saxx.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Jockey brand from the bay during thier "Bay days" sale. Or Mark's when it's at least 40 percent off.

----------


## dj_rice

Costco's Kirkland

----------


## bjstare

Puma ones from costco. The ones that have a more textured fabric (almost like waffle, but like..athletic), not smooth fabric are better.

I like the Saxx that I have, but not enough to pay 5x the cost of other ones.

----------


## Tik-Tok

Mypakage. Same idea as Saxx with a "ball bra" but better quality IMO. I'll buy a dozen when they go on sale for 1/2 price.

----------


## flipstah

Uniqlo has Pima cotton boxer briefs. Or go commando

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

Saxx are a rip off, but I still buy them. Calvin Klein.
When I wore boxers, Tommy Hilfiger used to be the best quality and they didn't have an ass-crack seam, which was a valuable feature.

Are you sure Marks & Spencer isn't here? There used to be one in Victoria.

----------


## T-Dubbs

> I wear Saxx.



+1

----------


## Brent.ff

Patagonia, Ice breaker, Outdoor research. Patagonia ones last for ever

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I wear Saxx and Icebreaker - agree the price-point for Saxx is lame.
A few "beater" pairs from Bjorn Borg or Banana Republic.

----------


## JfuckinC

i like the slippery type that have longer legs, polyester? CK and Puma right now, both the wife picks up at costco i think?

----------


## beyond_ban

I used to be team Bjorn Borg but with the technological advancements in the testicular region that Saxx and BN3TH (formerly mypackage) offer i made the switch. I prefer the material on Saxx more, but they are both very similar and both tend to go on sale a few times a year which is when i restock.

----------


## Pacman

Costco kirkland. One day, when I'm rich I'll buy the Puma ones from Costco which are $3 more for one less pair of boxers but I'm a brand name whore at heart.

----------


## spike98

I have big legs so i burn thought anything i wear in 3-4 months. I buy kirkland boxer briefs because of it. Of the ones i wear through the fastest, its the Saxx.

----------


## Buster

Jesus people.

What kind of farting issues do you have that you go through so much underwear that the upfront costs matter? Do you have massive skid marks that eat through the fabric? Do you have massive cawks and the fabric just can't take the pressure?

Pretty soon we'll all be kidless, riding bikes in budget underwear.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Jesus people.
> 
> What kind of farting issues do you have that you go through so much underwear that the upfront costs matter? Do you have massive skid marks that eat through the fabric? Do you have massive cawks and the fabric just can't take the pressure?
> 
> Pretty soon we'll all be kidless, riding bikes in budget underwear.



Costco sells RestoraLax in a container heavy enough that the cashier will ask you to leave it in the cart.
So, I guess... Lots of butthole problems??

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> I wear Saxx.



^

----------


## nismodrifter

Hanes.

----------


## Swank

> Jesus people.
> 
> What kind of farting issues do you have that you go through so much underwear that the upfront costs matter? Do you have massive skid marks that eat through the fabric? Do you have massive cawks and the fabric just can't take the pressure?
> 
> Pretty soon we'll all be kidless, riding bikes in budget underwear.



Farting has nothing to do with it, it's called chub rub. You must be slimmer than you let on.

----------


## Buster

> Farting has nothing to do with it, it's called chub rub. You must be slimmer than you let on.



I wear out the inner thigh of my jeans all the time. But I don't do it with boxer briefs. Maybe I have a sexy little thigh gap.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

I don't really burn through them because of my skinny legs and delicate figure, I'm just a cheap fucker at heart and hate paying 40 bucks for a pair of undies, ya'know? It's in my blood.

Allbirds recently branched out into underwear; anyone give 'em a try?
https://www.allbirds.ca/collections/mens-underwear

----------


## suntan

I bought what they had at Costco.

----------


## bjstare

> I don't really burn through them because of my skinny legs and delicate figure, I'm just a cheap fucker at heart and hate paying 40 bucks for a pair of undies, ya'know? It's in my blood.



Same. I'm not inherently cheap, but for some reason I just haven't made a habit of buying $30 underpants. I usually get ~10 years out of them, so it's not about the cost. Just matter of principle.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Same. I'm not inherently cheap, but for some reason I just haven't made a habit of buying $30 underpants. I usually get ~10 years out of them, so it's not about the cost. Just matter of principle.



I probably buy less than two pairs per year on average. Cost per year is tiny. That's not my driver.

----------


## Buster

> matter of principle.



I don't have those

----------


## bjstare

> I don't have those



Pragmatism is the way. I aspire to be like you when I grow up.

----------


## Swank

I mostly stick with Armani from the Bay when they go on sale. The longevity relies a lot on how many pairs you have. I think I have ~25 and get 2-3 years out of them so that's pretty decent mileage. I also separate freshly laundered from ones washed previously so I wear all 25 before starting the cycle over, same for socks.

----------


## Buster

I have a friend who admitted to wearing whitey tighty jockey style the other day. We made fun of him.

----------


## tirebob

Anyone else wearing merino wool for materials these days? I have gone to Merino wool socks and layers and have yet to pull the pin on boxer. So far I am super happy with the wearability of it!

----------


## Ca_Silvia13

> Anyone else wearing merino wool for materials these days? I have gone to Merino wool socks and layers and have yet to pull the pin on boxer. So far I am super happy with the wearability of it!



Merino base layers are life changing.

Meundies or Saxx. Both super comfortable

----------


## benyl

> Uniqlo has Pima cotton boxer briefs.



These are good. Bought a bunch 4 years ago and still going strong. Damn, I have bought new boxers in 4 years...




> Farting has nothing to do with it, it's called chub rub. You must be slimmer than you let on.



Yep. When I was 50lbs heavier than I am now, my jeans would always wear out between the thighs after about a year. The pair of jeans I have on now are 4 years old (Uniqlo to boot). Who knew weight less would reduce my clothing budget.

----------


## TomcoPDR

Fruit of the loom. Walmart or amazon prime

----------


## Swank

> ...Merino wool socks ...



Next on my list of things to try. Do you find they have better durability? I'm so tired of the bottom of my socks wearing through while the rest is all still like new.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Merino is awesome, but not anymore durable for socks.

----------


## dj_rice



----------


## tirebob

> Next on my list of things to try. Do you find they have better durability? I'm so tired of the bottom of my socks wearing through while the rest is all still like new.






> Merino is awesome, but not anymore durable for socks.



So far so good but no super long term feedback. The Darn Tough brand have an unconditional life time warranty so even if you do wreck some you will get replacements.

----------


## suntan

Costco sells some that aren't too expensive.

----------


## zechs

Not a fan of the skin tight boxers like Saxx, but this thread got me to check and they had loose fit style boxers and they were on sale. Screw it, bought two to try out.

Normally Hanes loose fit boxers off Amazon is my goto, but mine last 5+ years so I don't think about it much.

----------


## redline

> Not a fan of the skin tight boxers like Saxx, but this thread got me to check and they had loose fit style boxers and they were on sale. Screw it, bought two to try out.
> 
> Normally Hanes loose fit boxers off Amazon is my goto, but mine last 5+ years so I don't think about it much.



I have a mix of SAXX, Mypackage and 2under, the boys deserve some comfort …

----------


## flipstah

> Merino is awesome, but not anymore durable for socks.



Yeah theyre nice but they dont last as long (for socks)

----------


## tonytiger55

Ok... I have a update in the underwear quandary. 

So I had gift card for The Bay laying around. I thought this may be a good opportunity to venture out for supplies. It felt like a scene from the game 'The Last of Us'. I got into my car. Heated seats, heated steering and lane keeping assist...I was all set to go. 

At the Bay the brands were not ones I would look at. But hey I have a gift card... free shit. The value brands had fabric I was not keen on. I picked up a box of Saxx and upon seeing the price I politely put the box back down. I could sense Buster laughing at me and mocking me (Muhhahahaha peasant!). I looked at CKs and a few other brands. After mulling about for 30 minutes. I gave up. I went and asked a elderly male sales assistant. I tried to explain the situation. But he looked at me confused and tried to show me the brands. I was half expecting him to lecture me about when in his day they did not have underwear. 
I decided to go for a pair of Tommys, 3 pack. Recognised brand, sells a lot. Cant go wrong. They are on sale too. 
 
I got home with the excitement one had when they bought their first copy of Playboy as a teen(we all been there). Don't ask me why I don't know either. Its the first time I am buying premium underwear in Canada. A monumental occasion. A milestone. Perhaps it is a marker of when one has made it here. Who knows. 

Ok. So the fabric is a bit boujee. The fit is... well.... How would I say... The boxers fit okaaay. BUT the compartment for the crown jewels is tight. Its like they did not factor in the 3D dimensional shape and ergonomics. One would think with advancement in textiles and fashion design they would understand the male plumbing better? I mean the space is like a after thought. Do the fashion designers not realise its not a slight add on us guys have here. Its a whole different section with its own HR department for heaven sake. 
Its like the cup holders on a Toyota Yaris. Yes they look like they do the job. A cup of coffee fits in a bit tight. But if one is going to Starbucks everyday and ordering a Venti chai tea latte. One would prefer a cupholder with a bit more space. This is something I noticed with the Joe boxer brand too. I need space for my tools. I don't know if anyone else has this issue? 

I feel a bit let down. Its like I went and bought a first class ticket, but I ended up on economy class seat on Air Canada. I am feeling inclined to do a international order and just pay the import duty for a pair of M&S branded underwear. 
Maybe I can drown my sorrows with drink at the Beyond meetup this Friday..

----------


## ExtraSlow

So, I don't know how it works in jolly old, but around here full price for clothing is too much, at basically every store. You should be able to routinely find minimum 25% off your everyday clothing, and if you don't you aren't trying.

Finding the right fit can be a trial and error thing. Don't know a method to assist you. Doubt you have substantially different geometry than us Eskimos though.

----------


## bjstare

You didn't buy the first class ticket, you bought premium economy. Get what you pay for.

Nut up and buy a pair of Saxx, so at least you can make an informed decision. They are roomier in the jewel dept than CK ones, in my experience.

----------


## DonJuan

> ... I picked up a box of Saxx and upon seeing the price I politely put the box back down...



Damn right, I was out shopping with the wife and saw it was Bay days. Did the same thing, picked up the Saxx saw the price, put it down gently. I have a couple saxx I got as gifts they are really good, I use em mostly when playing soccer etc, keeps the boys cradled and not hitting or rubbing on things. Bought a 3 pack of CK on sale for $34 on sale, they feel alright for work. They keep my pants clean.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

Every so often Saxx stuff goes on sale on their own site. They're also available through Sport Chek, so hit up one of those friends and families sales, and they're pretty good as well. I've replaced all my existing cheaper boxers with saxx at this point. I picked up a few t-shirts for the gym as well.

----------


## Buster

No coincidence that Kert has nothing to add to this conversation.

----------


## suntan

Isn't kert a chick? I just imagine her wearing sexy transparent thongs.

----------


## Asian_defender

David Archy from Amazon, the Bamboo Rayon ones. Can't beat those in terms of comfort and price

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> Isn't kert a chick? I just imagine her wearing sexy transparent thongs.



How dare you assume kErT's gender.
But I also picture a big snail-trail leading up to a slippery bar stool. A bit like Buddy Cole. But without any wit, savvy, panache, ironic timing, intelligence, charisma, etc.

----------


## redline

> Isn't kert a chick? I just imagine her wearing sexy transparent thongs.



No girl on this site is any part of sexy …

----------


## tonytiger55

> So, I don't know how it works in jolly old, but around here full price for clothing is too much, at basically every store. You should be able to routinely find minimum 25% off your everyday clothing, and if you don't you aren't trying.
> 
> Finding the right fit can be a trial and error thing. Don't know a method to assist you. Doubt you have substantially different geometry than us Eskimos though.



In 'jolly old' Marks and Spencer is the benchmark. Thats how it works when buying anything not just underwear (dress shirts, trousers etc). Its a good benchmark to see how good something is. I thought the underwear reputation was a myth until I tried it over 20 years ago. I even spoke with a friend who moved to Australia. I was surprised to hear he even still buys his from the UK. 

A five pack from M&S is about $44 (non sale). 
The Tommys were on sale at $41(three pack) down from $53. Cj Blair summed it up. Premium Economy. Compression of the crown jewels is not good. 
From a analysis perspective. Most seem to be at the sameish price point when they are on sale. With premium brands on the top end of this. 
I might try another brand next month.  :dunno: 

I agree its a trial and error thing. But I would like to get input from other men. Its not so much a issue of size, its more of a mens health issue. We all should be talking about this. If it can be done with humour, even better.

----------


## suntan

> No girl on this site is any part of sexy …

----------


## jwslam

> No girl on this site is any part of sexy …



 
@spikerS
 might have some frustration to take out on you for that statement...

----------


## spikerS

> @spikerS
>  might have some frustration to take out on you for that statement...



LOL!

But, while she is sexy, she is not really on Beyond anymore so redline may have a point.

----------


## eglove

Uniqlo for me

----------


## tirebob

> LOL!
> 
> But, while she is sexy, she is not really on Beyond anymore so redline may have a point.



Well you are still here and kinda sexy so it all works out...  :Love:

----------


## Buster

> 



I fucking spit my coffee you dick.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> The fit is... well.... How would I say... The boxers fit okaaay. BUT the compartment for the crown jewels is tight. Its like they did not factor in the 3D dimensional shape and ergonomics. One would think with advancement in textiles and fashion design they would understand the male plumbing better? I mean the space is like a after thought. Do the fashion designers not realise its not a slight add on us guys have here. Its a whole different section with its own HR department for heaven sake. 
> Its like the cup holders on a Toyota Yaris. Yes they look like they do the job. A cup of coffee fits in a bit tight. But if one is going to Starbucks everyday and ordering a Venti chai tea latte. One would prefer a cupholder with a bit more space. This is something I noticed with the Joe boxer brand too. I need space for my tools. I don't know if anyone else has this issue? 
> 
> I feel a bit let down. Its like I went and bought a first class ticket, but I ended up on economy class seat on Air Canada.



This was sure a long play just to make a humble brag about the ol' banger and faggots. Also you actually bought economy but expected first class, go buy some saxx.

----------


## Disoblige

Saxx loose-fitting FTW. I was skeptical but I'm a believer now. 
Just get them when they are on sale and stock up then. They are so good in many ways, in terms of cooling, comfort, the fact that they don't ride up, etc.

Just great.

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Saxx are the best I've ever worn.

----------


## dubhead

Though I have a few pairs of saxx usually in the rotation most are various Reebok's from Winners to go along with my Puma socks from there...

----------


## gmc72

Saxx are the best I've found. Price point is getting up there, but they are worth it.

----------


## asp integra

nothing beats saxx

----------


## Misterman

Surprised for all the love of SAXX. those things hurt my balls, I can't stand them. 

And nobody here knows about the magic of American Eagle boxer briefs? If you have a super flat ass, they might not be for you, that's what everything else I've tried seems to be designed for. Wife got me some Tommy Hilfigers, and they were holding on for dear life getting stretched over my back side. 

I admit the youthful look of American Eagle store is a bit scary for us old timers, but the fit and feel of the underwear is worth it.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

I also have a dumptruck of an ass, and have been slowly replacing my AE boxers with Saxx. So much comfier. How fucking big are your balls? You should see a doctor about the swelling.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Saxx on sale at bay. Jockey too. 
@tonytiger55

----------


## cet

BN3TH (formerly MyPackage) also has their black Friday sale on.

----------


## max_boost

Yea Saxx is best. 20% off is good enough discount to pick up more.

----------


## Kloubek

> Yea Saxx is best. 20% off is good enough discount to pick up more.



Same deal at Lammles as well - 20% off. I still have difficulty paying that much for one pair of underwear when I can buy a 5-pack for the same price at Costco for something that does almost as well of a job.

----------


## LilDrunkenSmurf

> Same deal at Lammles as well - 20% off. I still have difficulty paying that much for one pair of underwear when I can buy a 5-pack for the same price at Costco for something that does almost as well of a job.



"almost" justifies the price increase to my balls.

----------


## SKR

I used to wear MeUndies. One time a girl told me she liked them, and then she touched my bare wiener. I thought that was a pretty good endorsement. But their website has a glitch or something and they won't ship to Canada, so I bought Saxx based on the recommendations here. I don't prefer them to MeUndies.

MeUndies is an awful name.

----------


## ExtraSlow

My Saxx "Daytripper" showed up, wearing them today. Seem fine. Can't say I'm feeling much different than my regular jockeys. 

#balltalk.

----------


## max_boost

> My Saxx "Daytripper" showed up, wearing them today. Seem fine. Can't say I'm feeling much different than my regular jockeys. 
> 
> #balltalk.



Did you order from saxx site? Ordered mine 11/27 and still waiting. No tracking number idk

----------


## ExtraSlow

Bay days baby.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> MeUndies is an awful name.



100% of men could say those are the greatest things in the world and I couldn't bring myself to buy them purely because of that name.

----------


## ExtraSlow

it sounds better in an Aussie accent.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> it sounds better in an Aussie accent.



Hey man if gayer = better I ain't here to judge, it isn't my art room!

----------


## Tik-Tok

> My Saxx "Daytripper" showed up, wearing them today. Seem fine. Can't say I'm feeling much different than my regular jockeys. 
> 
> #balltalk.



Either you aren't old enough yet to have droopy balls, or they aren't big enough to droop significantly. Either way, you're likely miles more comfortable than I am.

----------


## killramos

I have never given this problem enough thought that I would ever thing it would result in multiple pages on a forum discussion.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> I have never given this problem enough thought that I would ever thing it would result in multiple pages on a forum discussion.



Yours are in your wife's purse, too? I've been hearing that's happening to a lot of guys, these days.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> I have never given this problem enough thought that I would ever thing it would result in multiple pages on a forum discussion.



This is a fashion enthusiasts forum bro. 




> Either you aren't old enough yet to have droopy balls, or they aren't big enough to droop significantly. Either way, you're likely miles more comfortable than I am.



I'm in the older 50% of the members here, dunno, wore loose underwear my whole life, hasn't been an issue. If you want to compare sizes, we can have a members meet in the art room, someone bring calipers.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

^More like a meeting of the _members_, amirite??!

*back to suicide pod...

----------


## Buster

> I have never given this problem enough thought that I would ever thing it would result in multiple pages on a forum discussion.



It's better than talking about Acura Integras and black cars.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

My pants are too tight to wear loose underwear, it would look un_seam_ly.

----------


## ExtraSlow

It might look extremely _seamly._

----------


## Buster

that'll be enough of that you two

----------


## tirebob

> Either you aren't old enough yet to have droopy balls, or they aren't big enough to droop significantly. Either way, you're likely miles more comfortable than I am.



So having a tight sack is rare? I am now even more self conscious...

----------


## ExtraSlow

Your sack looks fine to me Bobby.

----------


## Tik-Tok

> I'm in the older 50% of the members here, dunno, wore loose underwear my whole life, hasn't been an issue. If you want to compare sizes, we can have a members meet in the art room, someone bring calipers.



Mine are droopy enough my wife carries them in her purse most of the time.

----------


## XylathaneGTR

> I used to wear MeUndies. One time a girl told me she liked them, and then she touched my bare wiener. I thought that was a pretty good endorsement. But their website has a glitch or something and they won't ship to Canada, so I bought Saxx based on the recommendations here. I don't prefer them to MeUndies.
> 
> MeUndies is an awful name.



They used to ship to Canada...bought my wife and I matching underwear a few years back so we could be all cute and matchy-matchy before she touches my peepee. They're not bad, but they have a seam running right down the front which I'd say is a poor seam placement strategy. Gotta keep the front-area free to avoid any potential rubbage.

If they stopped shipping to Canada though - from where am I gonna get my next batch of man thongs? :Cry:

----------


## CompletelyNumb

Front seams? Is this medieval torture?

----------


## max_boost

> Bay days baby.



Dang yea i just realized Saxx is in Vancouver lol so delay makes sense.

----------


## OTown

No one else likes BN3TH? Rebranded from MyPackage

----------


## Tik-Tok

> No one else likes BN3TH? Rebranded from MyPackage



I do. They're better quality IMO. Terrible name though.

----------


## JRSC00LUDE

> I do. They're better quality IMO. Terrible name though.



WAAAAAAAAY better than "MyPackage" and "Saxx". I can't believe people come up with this shit and actually run with it too. People are idiots.

----------


## nismodrifter

I need day to day athletic socks that dont develop holes after 5 to 6months of light use. Have tried hanes/puma from winners (worst)/fruit of the loom/Walmart brand(bought to see how the cheapest socks would do and they seem to be holding up)/Calvin klein from winners (Chinese replica product I assume)/polo from winners (also horrible). Suggestions?

----------


## Pacman

I've been buying the Marks work warehouse copper sole socks.Challenge is the white ones are hard to keep white, so I've been buying the grey color

https://www.marks.com/en/men/socks-u...d;page=1;lvp=1

----------


## ExtraSlow

Three suggestions:
1) buy multi-packs of identical socks so if you put a hole in 1, you can mix and match with the rest. When I was wearing black dress socks, I bought a dozen pairs and that lasted a long time with this strategy. 
2) if your feet are a little larger, go out of your way to buy "king size" or 10-13 or XL socks. that will mean they are less stretched and stressed. 
3) buy socks which advertise being more durable, like "darn tough" from cabellas or the "gold toe" from amazon.

----------


## 03ozwhip

> I need day to day athletic socks that dont develop holes after 5 to 6months of light use. Have tried hanes/puma from winners (worst)/fruit of the loom/Walmart brand(bought to see how the cheapest socks would do and they seem to be holding up)/Calvin klein from winners (Chinese replica product I assume)/polo from winners (also horrible). Suggestions?



T-max from marks are a bit expensive but I find they last quite a bit longer than the Walmart or winner's bullshit.

----------


## nismodrifter

Thanks will try. At work it's dress socks but at home I like athletic ones. Will head to marks and try a few.

----------


## redline

> No one else likes BN3TH? Rebranded from MyPackage



I picked up some a couple weeks ago they are great … got to buy more ..

Tried some of these as well https://devonandlang.com/collections...E&currency=CAD

Not bad the my package are better

----------


## mr2mike

Invest in some toe nail clippers.

----------


## davidI

> WAAAAAAAAY better than "MyPackage" and "Saxx". I can't believe people come up with this shit and actually run with it too. People are idiots.



Disagree. I bought BN3TH and SAXX initially but now only order SAXX. I find them way more comfortable but the fabrics don't seem to last as long (though my BN3TH got holes too).

----------


## SKR

SAXX are the gayest underwear known to man. First chance it gets, it sticks itself right up my asscrack.

----------


## ThePenIsMightier

> SAXX are the gayest underwear known to man. First chance it gets, it sticks itself right up my asscrack.



I don't find that. Although, mine keep developing a hole precisely in my ringus location, so maybe they are trying to prep me for gayness by creating an access hole.

Overall, I like them, but their quality is not aligned with their price.

----------


## Disoblige

Stop having dudes rub up against your backside and that hole won't develop. Or take off your undies when that happens, which appears to be frequent.

----------


## suntan

All part of the woke agenda.

----------


## ExtraSlow

> Stop having dudes rub up against your backside and that hole won't develop. Or take off your undies when that happens, which appears to be frequent.



Don't tell me how to live my life.

----------


## g-m

How the hell do you guys go through socks in 6 months? Your demon toes need an exorcism

----------


## Buster

Holes by your anus? Probably from your prolapsed assholes you fucking power bottoms.

----------


## Misterman

> I need day to day athletic socks that dont develop holes after 5 to 6months of light use. Have tried hanes/puma from winners (worst)/fruit of the loom/Walmart brand(bought to see how the cheapest socks would do and they seem to be holding up)/Calvin klein from winners (Chinese replica product I assume)/polo from winners (also horrible). Suggestions?



Nike sport socks all the way. They hold up forever. And they're even marked with an L and R. 

I think it's these here. Been so many years since I've bought any now, they literally last years. 
https://www.amazon.ca/Dri-FIT-Cushio...%2C205&sr=8-11

- - - Updated - - -




> SAXX are the gayest underwear known to man. First chance it gets, it sticks itself right up my asscrack.



Not to mention trapping moisture right up in your ball cracks. Nice path way to athletes balls.

----------

